# Romney's VP Pick Revealed:



## yuyuyup (Aug 11, 2012)

And the winner is:






Paul Ryan


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

Does it even matter who he picked? He's going to get the bible thumping, gay bashing, color hating, Chic-fil-a snarfing winger's vote anyway, even if he revealed that he chose Jesus as his V.P.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 11, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Does it even matter who he picked? He's going to get the bible thumping, gay bashing, color hating, Chic-fil-a snarfing winger's vote anyway, even if he revealed that he chose Jesus as his V.P.



At least he's consistent? /shrug


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 11, 2012)

all i can say is there is a reason for separation of church and state....


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 11, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> all i can say is there is a reason for separation of church and state....


Separation of church and state means there won't be a state or national church and you won't be required to be a member of any particular church to become a politician of any sort. Romney is Mormon, and I'd like to say most Christians do not agree with Mormonism. If Christians choose to vote for him, it won't be because they agree with Romney in a spiritual/religious sense.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> > all i can say is there is a reason for separation of church and state....
> ...



*puts on his finest southern drawl*
Nope, but they sure do agree them damn queers need to learn their place. Who th' hell they think they are, wanting rights and whatnot?



Spoiler


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 11, 2012)

Seems like a cunt 

http://www.ontheissues.org/House/Paul_Ryan.htm


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 11, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Seems like a cunt
> 
> http://www.ontheissu...e/Paul_Ryan.htm



Jeez......now its really easy to tell whose vote they are aiming to get

I'd rather have no president for 4 years than Romney to win......(Not saying im an Obama lover or anything either before someone tries to start a debate war)


----------



## chains_of_androm (Aug 11, 2012)

Hopefully this means they won't win.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, the hatred towards Mormons sure is palpable. That must make other presidential candidates all the more perfect then. I guess that makes everyone who doesn't agree with alternate lifestyles automatically homophobic then.  Disagreeing doesn't equate to hated, but whatever.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, the hatred towards Mormons sure is palpable. That must make other presidential candidates all the more perfect then.



If you really think this is only about Mormonism, you have more than a few things to learn.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the hatred towards Mormons sure is palpable. That must make other presidential candidates all the more perfect then.
> ...



I never said it was, I was saying the hatred directed at a presidential candidate just because of his religion is an asinine reason to hate someone.  And just because the CEO of Chick-fil-A doesn't agree with homosexuality doesn't automatically make him a hatemonger. Disagreement doesn't mean hatred. So, if I said I was against illegal immigration, I'm automatically branded as being racist? News flash, illegal is a crime, not a race.

What the hell is wrong with you people?  Oh, wait, this is the internet. Never mind.

But I digress.  Trying to argue on the internet is like participating in the Special Olympics, win or lose, you're still retarded.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, the hatred towards Mormons sure is palpable. That must make other presidential candidates all the more perfect then. I guess that makes everyone who doesn't agree with alternate lifestyles automatically homophobic then.  Disagreeing doesn't equate to hated, but whatever.


Except that these are political figures that, if voted into office, will hold the powers of that office, which gives them the ability to force others to their whim.

And these are people who are pushing for votes with info on which policies they'll enforce.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

And Obama isn't forcing policies not all people agree with already (such as mandatory healthcare plans/get heavily fined)? Romney is hardly the first to force policies not everyone agrees with.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



I suppose the next thing you'll tell me is donating to gay hate groups doesn't make him a hatemonger either?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

I never said it doesn't.  People shouldn't hate others because of their choices.  Disagreeing is okay, but outright saying you hate them is the greater wrong.  Beside, since when does disagreeing with homosexual lifestyles constituted as hatred? I personally don't agree with alternative lifestyles, in fact, my older brother is gay, Do I hate him for it? Of course not,, but I don't have to agree with his choices.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> And Obama isn't forcing policies not all people agree with already (such as mandatory healthcare plans/get heavily fined)? Romney is hardly the first to force policies not everyone agrees with.


And there's people I personally don't see eye to eye on everything with, but consider them friends, while other people I don't see as friends are often people I disagree on some heavy shit about.

Meaning it's often a "lesser of two evils" thing.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

When you are in a place of political power, your opinions are taken as endorsements or denouncements. That is a very powerful place to be, and as such, it is a very valid reason for disliking them as a choice for candidacy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

Rydian said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > And Obama isn't forcing policies not all people agree with already (such as mandatory healthcare plans/get heavily fined)? Romney is hardly the first to force policies not everyone agrees with.
> ...




Precisely. This is perhaps one of the most sensitive topics for me to discuss, but, I feel that I need to voice my opinion (which hold no merit on GBA Temp); again, I don't hate gay people, I just don't agree with their lifestyles.  If they want rights, then they should have them and not be taken away by government officials.


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 11, 2012)

Y'all better not vote this wiener in. We have a hard enough time in Canada with our P.M. Throw in this business yes man and both our countries will go to heck in a hand-basket.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

I have my reasons for not agreeing with our current President all in part due to his policies and stance on the economic status of our nation. I might move back to Japan for a few years come 2013.

It's okay to dislike Romney but not okay to dislike Obama?


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not racist, I just disagree non-white people should have the same rights.  That doesn't make me hateful it's just, you know, my opinion man, it's just disgareement with people who think they should have the same rights.

And what happened to free speech?  You know, the type of free speech that says I'm allowed to say anything I like and people aren't allowed to say I'm a bigot for saying it because that means I'm being oppressed?

But I digress...


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2012)

sanoblue said:


> all i can say is there is a reason for separation of church and state....


Does that really exist?

Also the guy looks more like a piece of shit than Mitt. America is doomed if Mitt gets into office.


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> I have my reasons for not agreeing with our current President all in part due to his policies and stance on the economic status of our nation. I might move back to Japan for a few years come 2013.
> 
> It's okay to dislike Romney but not okay to dislike Obama?


Don't you guys have a make you own choice option on the ballet? I think I remember in history class that snoopy almost won one time. with how popular the internet is why not make a movement to vote for someone fictitious again to show you don't like either candidate?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> I'm not racist, I just disagree non-white people should have the same rights.  That doesn't make me hateful it's just, you know, my opinion man, it's just disgareement with people who think they should have the same rights.
> 
> And what happened to free speech?  You know, the type of free speech that says I'm allowed to say anything I like and people aren't allowed to say I'm a bigot for saying it because that means I'm being oppressed?
> 
> But I digress...



Exactly. I have lifestyles I agree and disagree with, and as such, I should be able to say whatever the f*** I want on the the internet. But unfortunately, there are sods out there who call me racist, bigoted, etc for not agreeing with said lifestyles. Damned if you, damned if you don't.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2012)

This whole debate on gay rights shouldn't even be debate right now. The only reason it's a debate right now is because people are just using it as a distraction, again. Honestly I am not sure what distracting the voters from though. Last time it was distract people from the losing wars and the horrible economy. So what is it this time?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

J-Machine said:


> Don't you guys have a make you own choice option on the ballet? I think I remember in history class that snoopy almost won one time. with how popular the internet is why not make a movement to vote for someone fictitious again to show you don't like either candidate?



I vote Chuck Norris for President. That is all.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 11, 2012)

I think the irony was lost above ^

http://gbatemp.net/topic/332387-romneys-vp-pick-revealed/page__view__findpost__p__4344296


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I think the irony was lost above ^
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__4344296



Heaven forbid I speak my mind on GBATemp. Oh well, wankers gonna wank.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh sorry, heaven forbid anyone give their opinion on your views on GBATemp lest they activate your victim complex.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 11, 2012)

Good work on not derailing the thread and staying on topic. Oh wait...


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, the hatred towards Mormons sure is palpable. That must make other presidential candidates all the more perfect then. I guess that makes everyone who doesn't agree with alternate lifestyles automatically homophobic then.  Disagreeing doesn't equate to hated, but whatever.


I just wish Mormon leaders would stop baptizing Anne Frank and other dead Jews, also they should stop biting penises (in my opinion)
http://fox13now.com/2012/08/08/graphic-content-man-accused-in-genital-biting-attack/


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 11, 2012)

Aside from his more generic far-right positions it's also worth noting this guy voted against net neutrality.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the hatred towards Mormons sure is palpable. That must make other presidential candidates all the more perfect then. I guess that makes everyone who doesn't agree with alternate lifestyles automatically homophobic then.  Disagreeing doesn't equate to hated, but whatever.
> ...



Who cares? It's not affecting how you personally? Besides, you can't trust everything you read.  You think that just because one person did something so horrendous,  ALL Mormons do it?  How open-minded of you to think that. You should be congratulated.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 11, 2012)

lol @ defending freedom of speech and then chastizing people for excercising it...


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...


I'm only speaking about Mormon leadership, certainly not ALL Mormons.  The Mormon leadership is absolutely disgusting the way they have politicized their own religion, proliferating the airwaves with their mormon.org ads obviously in order to make Romney a viable candidate.  They have apologized in the past for baptizing dead Jews, yet continue the practice.
http://www.usatoday.com/news/religion/story/2012-02-23/anne-frank-mormon-baptism/53226808/1


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 11, 2012)

oh look political butthurt on a gaming forum what else is new here

Seriously people, all of this is beyond our control; half of us can't even vote yet, so we're basically teabagging each other between respawns as the cycle goes on and on and on...


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 11, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> > all i can say is there is a reason for separation of church and state....
> ...


Amen Muhahahahahahaaaa!!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> I'm only speaking about Mormon leadership, certainly not ALL Mormons.  The Mormon leadership is absolutely disgusting the way they have politicized their own religion, proliferating the airwaves with their mormon.org ads obviously in order to make Romney a viable candidate.  They have apologized in the past for baptizing dead Jews, yet continue the practice.
> http://www.usatoday....tism/53226808/1



Um, the Mormon church is neutral in all its political views and does NOT tell people to vote one way or another. Sheesh, some people sure are hellbent on making others look like douchebags.  You know nothing on how that religion is being lead, do you?  Either get your facts straight or STFU.




The Catboy said:


> Also the guy looks more like a piece of shit than Mitt. America is doomed if Mitt gets into office.



Right, and America will be heaven if Obama gets reelected. I'm defecting if he does.  Either have him and his liberal cronies fix the economy or I'm outta here.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



So...you mean to tell me LDS is completely okay with going with the flow on the issue of gay marriage?


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Also the guy looks more like a piece of shit than Mitt. America is doomed if Mitt gets into office.
> ...



Oh _please;_ where are you gonna go? Canada? Mexico? The UK?

EDIT: not trying to flamebait, just want an honest answer.


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 11, 2012)

^---------------------------------------------------------------------------  Guess Where Romney would land......  ------------------------------------------------^


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > yuyuyup said:
> ...



No, I never said that; they just stated that having urges and acting on those urges* are two different things*. At least you people got the name of the church right. I'll give you credit for that.  The same could be said of shoplifting; I'm sure most of us have been tempted to steal something at one point or another, right?  But did we ever do it, of course not, but we all thought about.  Thinking about doing something and actually doing it are two different things.




Warrior522 said:


> Oh _please;_ where are you gonna go? Canada? Mexico? The UK?
> EDIT: not trying to flamebait, just want an honest answer.



Simple. Japan. No douchebag, "you didn't build that" leaders over there.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZuC4MmMzcg


Yeah, I know the name of the church. I know it well. I have been dealing with bigoted mormons from my wife's side of the family for 6 years. Some of them being church officials, and I can tell you that none of them are neutral on their political beliefs, and yes, they will preach, right there in service to vote against gay marriage. I've seen it, and I have DVDs of the services.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

You all either need to drop this "discussion" about the LDS Church, or you can all shut up. Your choice.

Sheesh, TwinRetro. Disagreeing with gay marriage is somehow bigoted. Disagreeing is bigotry?  Wow, someone stop the presses!

You guys all need to shut the hell up about this,.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 11, 2012)

better listen to him, or else

on topic:
honestly, this is the way to go for Mitt.  He needs to be seen as less centrist if he has any shot of dethroning the champ.  it's funny how pissed off people are over "obamacare" considering it's based off of Romney's work in Mass.


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> You all either need to drop this "discussion" about the LDS Church, or you can all sod off. Your choice.



Excuse me? Weren't you the one wagging his finger talking about free speech? You are adorable.


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh _please;_ where are you gonna go? Canada? Mexico? The UK?
> ...



Hmm. Fair enough.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > You all either need to drop this "discussion" about the LDS Church, or you can all sod off. Your choice.
> ...




And you're a douchebag for bashing people who disagree with gay marriage. Disagreeing is NOT the same as hatred.

Those alleged videos about them saying they hate gays are anti-Mormon videos.  If you can bash the LDS church, I can bash those who hate them for disagreeing.

And now if you'll excuse me...


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 11, 2012)

So to get away from 'liberal American policies' you plan to move to Japan, where there's a 40% corporate tax rate and hospitals must be run non-profit by law.  I see.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Simple. Japan. No douchebag, "you didn't build that" leaders over there.


You're joking right?
You clearly didn't watch the speech fully through.
Also moving to Japan doesn't make the world magically better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> So to get away from 'liberal American policies' you plan to move to Japan, where there's a 40% corporate tax rate and hospitals must be run non-profit by law.  I see.




But there's no Obama or Gingrich over there, so....yeah.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



No, not hatred, but ignorance and bigotry. You can also keep your personal attacks to yourself. Not once did I insult you personally in any way.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > So to get away from 'liberal American policies' you plan to move to Japan, where there's a 40% corporate tax rate and hospitals must be run non-profit by law.  I see.
> ...




I shouldn't be arguing with you people about religion or politics anyway; it's no better than the Special Olympics.

I'm done. I'm done, and arguing/debating with you people is about as efficacious as arguing with a brick wall. There are no solutions, no backing out, no retracting disparaging remarks, so, guess what? I'm no longer going to be a part of this thread. It's all in vain, people are verbally emasculated each other left and right, no one can agree to disagree and no one has any solid facts about the religion they're so hellbent on discrediting. So long.


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 11, 2012)

Not plugging this website or nothing but... WTH? (getting back to the original point of this tread....)


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 11, 2012)

Is that special olympics joke from 1997 on your phrase-a-day calendar today?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> You all either need to drop this "discussion" about the LDS Church, or you can all sod off. Your choice.



Why so damn hostile? People have different opinions. You don't seem to like that, however.


There are many who would choose Obama over Romney any day. Romney would make this country ten times worse. Obama seems like the lesser of two evils. If you don't like that, then move to Japan. But I assure you, every country has its corruption. That includes Japan.

A mod is here. If the LDS church discussion goes bad, I'm sure he'll put a stop to it. Telling people to sod off because you don't like the discussion is simply rude and unnecessary. You can easily leave the thread until the discussion on the LDS church is over. Simple as that.

For some reason I want to call it the Church of LSD/LSD Church


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > BlueStar said:
> ...



You're free to "argue" what you like, or you're free to visit many of the other threads that are less politically charged. Either way, you're required to keep a minimal air of civility. 

"Fuck you guys, this is dumb" Isn't the best way to get your point across. Just a helpful tip.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



*Previous post edited*

It's not the opinions, it's the all-too-flagrant lack of solid documented evidence to support such accusations. If people actually, you know, got their facts straight when voicing their opinions on Romney or his religion, I wouldn't get as defensive. Claiming the church to be bigoted/biased without having a source doesn't work too well.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2012)

Honestly I think this guy is just going to hurt Mitt more. He was already an unpopular candidate and this is just another thing to damage him more.


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well that was fun. I love how as soon as I list the reasons why I love the Temp, they all get displayed in a thread... 

But in all seriousness, we now have a "choice" between incompetent idiots who swing left, and incompetent idiots who swing right. I swing center, so I quit.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > the_randomizer said:
> ...



I wish you nothing but the best. I hope you adjust well in whatever culture you decide to assimilate with.


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 11, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



Well if he's going to Japan, good luck to him; I just hope he doesn't commit any crimes, however petty, if the Ace Attorney series is anything to go by...


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



Read the rest of my post; I added more.  I have my reasons for not liking Obama, and since that labeled me as being racist/bigoted, I will not repeat them.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 11, 2012)

Ron Paul 2012! Honestly, anyone who votes for Romney either has a vested interest or is a complete moron. Romney has already proven he is too inept to run the country and his views are just plain ridiculous. I honestly believe we need an Athiest president. Mixing religious beliefs with someone in power is never good.


----------



## Sanoblue (Aug 11, 2012)

sorry couldn't resist


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Ron Paul 2012! Honestly, anyone who votes for Romney either has a vested interest or is a complete moron. Romney has already proven he is too inept to run the country and his views are just plain ridiculous. I honestly believe we need an Athiest president. Mixing religious beliefs with someone in power is never good.



And people didn't freak out when JFK was President. I guess his being Catholic didn't start any witch hunts. I don't see how this is any different.  Now I wonder why the Democratic Party decided to use a donkey of all animals for their mascot.....not that it has anything to do with being jackasses.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 11, 2012)

What a shit thread. 

Off-topic =/= Edge of the Forum


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 11, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> Ron Paul 2012! Honestly, anyone who votes for Romney either has a vested interest or is a complete moron. Romney has already proven he is too inept to run the country and his views are just plain ridiculous. I honestly believe we need an Athiest president. Mixing religious beliefs with someone in power is never good.


If Ron Paul somehow ended up as the Republican nominee, I would vote for him over Obama.  But unless that miracle occurs, I believe protecting the Supreme Court is enough reason for Obama to have my support


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> What a shit thread.
> 
> Off-topic =/= Edge of the Forum



Agreed.  Don't know how or why I ever get stuck in these hellhole threads.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 11, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Agreed.  Don't know how or why I ever get stuck in these hellhole threads.



Again, simply _*leave*_ the thread, then. It really isn't that hard. But whining about it won't do anything but make you look like a big baby.


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 11, 2012)

"Hey Vegeta, what does the scouter say about this thread's butthurt level?"

"Shut up, Nappa, just shut up."


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 11, 2012)

If Ron Paul runs as a 3rd party candidate, Obama will undoubtedly win in November.  The republicans would have been much better off with Paul simply because he wouldn't have been able to "steal" right-ish wing votes had he been the nominee...


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 11, 2012)

Made this a few minutes ago. Need I say more?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Made this a few minutes ago. Need I say more?


So... who's pheonix, mia and maya?


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > Made this a few minutes ago. Need I say more?
> ...



Once we get to the debates, Pheonix will mot likely be Obama. Cutting through Romney's lies.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > LightyKD said:
> ...


Lets warn every woman Obama is close to then, before they die 
I'd hate to be his Mia Fey. Cursed to help him through otherworldly means


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 11, 2012)

*giggle* @ Black-Ice. Romney picking Ryan was a stupid ass move. As much as I will NOT be voting for Romney, any political pundant objectively looking at this election as a "game" will clearly agree with me. Romney has already struck out with the female vote due to his policies, the African American vote, especially after his NAACP meeting and now thanks to Ryan, he just lost the elderly vote. As much as I want to be bold and say "Obama got dis", I wont. History teaches us hat stupid people in large numbers can do really messed up shit. Frankly, there are a LOT of stupid people in the United States. This election is going to be a close one.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 11, 2012)

If I had to make a guess, Romney went with Ryan to shore up the conservative base. He plays well to Republican voters, especially those from the Tea Party movement.

The problem is, I can't see Ryan drawing many votes from independents. Considering you need their support to carry an election, I think Romney made a misstep by not going after them. Plus, I don't think Ryan will help Romney turn the tide in any crucial swing states (especially Florida, where his budget plan probably isn't going to play well to the elderly population).

Ryan's no Palin, but this still wasn't his best choice. Anyway, I'm looking forward to the Presidential and Vice Presidential debates; they are going to be very interesting indeed.


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 11, 2012)

Gahars said:


> If I had to make a guess, Romney went with Ryan to shore up the conservative base. He plays well to Republican voters, especially those from the Tea Party movement.
> 
> The problem is, I can't see Ryan drawing many votes from independents. Considering you need their support to carry an election, I think Romney made a misstep by not going after them. Plus, I don't think Ryan will help Romney turn the tide in any crucial swing states (especially Florida, where his budget plan probably isn't going to play well to the elderly population).
> 
> Ryan's no Palin, but this still wasn't his best choice. Anyway, I'm looking forward to the Presidential and Vice Presidential debates; they are going to be very interesting indeed.



You're exactly right and with the addition of Ryan, this made the election even more polarized. Now we have two totally different plans for the country the future of everything and how we view our selves is at stake. People thought 2008 was important, mostly due to the Obama factor but I believe that THIS election will dictate the direction we go for a while. Personally, as much as it was nice to see a African America president, I voted for Obama because I want what's best for our planet. I am in no way a nationalist and all of my political decisions are made with a world view in mind. I fear that if the wrong person gets elected, things will be set back in a bad way. I don't want out planet looking like Earth 22nd Century in Terra Nova by the time I'm old and grey. I also don't want the "corporations are people" mindset running rampant and creating an era of corporate warfare similar to Deus Ex. It's time for people to wake up and for Humanity to become a much more responsible species.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 11, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I don't want out planet looking like Earth 22nd Century in Terra Nova by the time I'm old and grey. I also don't want the "corporations are people" mindset running rampant and creating an era of corporate warfare similar to Deus Ex. It's time for people to wake up and for Humanity to become a much more responsible species.



I don't want this world reduced to a wasteland via nuclear warfare and trigger happy leadership a la Fallout.  That might set things back a bit.  I also don't want to see jobs being outsourced to machines for fear that the machines may one day become sentient, master time travel, and send one of their own back in time to kill me in order to prevent one of my offspring from leading a resistence against them, similar to The Terminator.  I'd rather we go the Star Trek route and join with all other nations in working towards a greater goal of going where no one has gone before, boldly.  That or we could all be Chinese speaking space cowboys running from the blue hands...

sorry, got caught up in all of the "sci-fi/games as crystal balls" business...


----------



## LightyKD (Aug 11, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want out planet looking like Earth 22nd Century in Terra Nova by the time I'm old and grey. I also don't want the "corporations are people" mindset running rampant and creating an era of corporate warfare similar to Deus Ex. It's time for people to wake up and for Humanity to become a much more responsible species.
> ...



*Giggle* but you have to admit that one of major purpose of science fiction i to show us the possibilities of our future and help us to think about how we should not make any major mistakes. The examples I listed above are very close to becoming true and sadly people keep acting too stupid to realize it. Back to the "Double R's" (Romney and Ron), the goon squad is currently in my state campaigning and acting as if they give a damn about the economy, aside from giving the rich MOAR money.


----------

